# Outback



## Jose Marc (Mar 11, 2010)

Has anyone here ever tried living in the Outback?

One of the items on my bucket list is to get away to the wild Outback for three days, living under the stars.

I've been reading many travel books and blogs on it, but the best teacher would be someone who has directly experienced it. 

Can anyone share their travel?


----------



## chifin (Sep 30, 2011)

I would suggest you try a step in between... Camping. So, head to Darwin, hire a car, and then drive to Kakadu. Great things to see, and you can do some rough'ish traveling to get a feel for it (ie. tenting in a caravan park). Go hiking near the facilities to be safe.
Just heading out into the middle of nowhere in Australia, can get you killed from heat exhaustion, animals, and such.
Hope you tick it off your list some day.


----------

